# Betta Girls: Apart or together, which is better?



## dermis (Mar 3, 2010)

I have two betta girls. They were briefly in a 1 gallon tank together and the bigger one bullied the smaller one. She was sad and would not eat. I read a little, got the smaller one her own tank, she soon blossomed and is happy. I purchased a 5 gallon tank and am thinking about putting them in together. I have read various things and gotten varying advice. Two guys in the aquarium department at Petsmart thought they should not go in together because they will fight and one will die. Books I have read state there should be three to four in a tank together in order for there to be harmony. What is the consensus on this if there is any. I am trying to avert tragedy. If anything, I can just leave them in their little tanks (one is in a 1 gallon...I may get her a larger one) and just get different kinds of fish to put into my 5 gallon. ​


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!
I have never personally kept more than one female betta in a tank, but have heard about it being done quite successfully. There is never a guarantee that they won't fight, or that one of them won't be killed, but there is a better chance of them getting along in groups. If kept in pairs, one female will assert her dominance and might be extremely aggressive towards the other fish; this type of set-up can be just as bad as two male bettas living together. If you are going to try to put several (3+) female bettas in one tank, you will 1) need a bigger tank (at least 10g), and 2) make sure there are plenty of plants (real or fake) and hiding places. It helps to have plants because they break up the line of sight so the fish don't have to see each other all the time.


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yup exactly what ladyonyx said but try to keep them in odd numbers. That way if there's a bully, the other two or 3 can't be constantly being bullied by that fish.

As you see in my signature I have 3 in my 75 and they get along fine


----------



## dermis (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, 

This makes things ultra clear for me. I will get a larger tank for the one in a 1 gallon and use the 5 gallon for other fish.

Dermis


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 4 females together in my 20 gal. You should be fine putting them together in a 5 as long as you provide ample hiding spots. Unless the one female is unusually aggressive. You might also try putting the less aggressive of the two in first and let her get her bearings for a few days. This way she knows where all the good hiding spots are. The reason they were not doing well together in the 1 gal is that is not even really enough room for 1 betta let alone 2.


----------

